# Garrett TB03... any info??



## Wheel Man (Jul 10, 2002)

I was wondering if anyone has this turbo if so I would like to talk to them. Here is a couple of questions dose the bigger turbine create more lag than the T3?.. I think it will have more peak HP but I am woried about the lag. Also is it a ball bering turbo?? Has anyone ever used this on a 2.0 8v?
Thanks in advance


----------



## Hardcore VW (Oct 9, 2001)

*Re: Garrett TB03... any info?? (Wheel Man)*

I can tell you don't know this,but your being extremely vauge,a T3 is a "family" of garrett turbo's.It's almost as if you said "Hey does anyone here have a VW?I'd like to know some Details etc."
There's different "trims" of T3's those compressor "trims" can be paired with 4 different turbine wheels creating many many different combos some that struggle to produce 160hp and some that can blow enough air for 300hp.


----------



## Wheel Man (Jul 10, 2002)

*Re: Garrett TB03... any info?? (Hardcore VW)*

Cool that is all I realy needed to know. thanks man.


----------



## Wheel Man (Jul 10, 2002)

*Re: Garrett TB03... any info?? (Wheel Man)*

I know mine is 60 trim... what does that meen?


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: Garrett TB03... any info?? (Wheel Man)*

that "60 trim" is referring to the compressor wheel, the bigger the wheel the higher the number, there's also simple formulas to find the trim if you want to know.
Did you get it from another car? That's a pretty good turbo.
Paul


----------



## Wheel Man (Jul 10, 2002)

*Re: Garrett TB03... any info?? (killa)*

I got it off of a Volvo. the story behind it is sooo sweat. Me and BigMouse were at pick n' pull looking for a switch and we come across this volvo with turbo still intact. they were about to close in like 30 min. so they were kinda rushing us out. but we were able to get the turbo off and take it home. we didn't even pay attention to the brand or type untill we got home and cleaned it off. we thought we would have to make everything custom but it turns out it was a Garrett tb03 so most of the ATP stuff should work







... I was stoked. I almost cried... it was so tight.
the cool thing is it is in great condition it spins freely and had no play..... oh I am loving it.


----------



## Hardcore VW (Oct 9, 2001)

*Re: Garrett TB03... any info?? (Wheel Man)*

I hate to be the bearer of bad news,but unless someone put a 60 trim compressor on that Volvo,it's not going to be a 60 tim from the factory.
To find out if it is,take off the housing and measure the wheel,If it's a 60 trim the inducer diameter will be 1.83" and the major diameter will be the typical 2.36" that all T3's are.


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: Garrett TB03... any info?? (Hardcore VW)*

Funny how u brought that up, A friend of mine found a 60 Trim T3 in an old Volvo 240 T, .63 A/R and all, most likely put there for an aftermarket aficionado.


----------



## Wheel Man (Jul 10, 2002)

*Re: Garrett TB03... any info?? (killa)*

Actualy I think... that the TB03 is 60 trim. vs/T03
But I may be wrong because I dont know alot about turbo yet.


----------



## Hardcore VW (Oct 9, 2001)

*Re: Garrett TB03... any info?? (killa)*

Yeah I wouldn't doubt it,the volvo crowd has a pretty big following for the turbo cars,I was surprised at how many people modify them.I'm looking fwd to putting a bigger turbo on my 760 even though it has over 230k on it.hehe


----------



## Hardcore VW (Oct 9, 2001)

*Re: Garrett TB03... any info?? (Wheel Man)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Actualy I think... that the TB03 is 60 trim. vs/T03
But I may be wrong because I dont know alot about turbo yet.







[HR][/HR]​People often delete the "b" and the 0 in TB03 or TB04 by saying T3 and T4


----------

